# Handicapped people in a post SHTF world



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When the SHTF a person that is handicapped had better have a trade that is useful. 
But when you think about it there are a lot of things they would be good at.
Gunsmith, Radio operator, Think about it there is a ton of trades they would be really good at.
So,,, If your putting together group don't over look them. I'm sure they would be thankful. 

Come to think of it we all better have a good skilled trade when TSHTF or we will
be no better off than them. Think about it. 
We may all find out what it is like to be handicapped

Handicapped < that don't look right. Is that right?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Handicapped < that don't look right. Is that right?


Yes it is.

Good post, thanks.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> When the SHTF a person that is handicapped had better have a trade that is useful.


With all due respect, this should read "When the SHTF every person that wants to live had better have a trade that is useful, or better yet two trades".

Being able bodied isn't nearly enough if you don't know your ass from a tree stump. People make the mistake all the time that survival depends on the stuff you have. It depends MORE on the *STUFF YOU KNOW HOW TO DO. *

My day job would be entirely and completely useless in a SHTF scenario, which is why I am training myself to do thing what WILL be useful whether the SHTF or if it doesn't.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good post to keep us thinking. But in a way, a lot of us are handicapped in one way or another?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am "handicapped" simply by age. 
My wife IS partially handicapped and has been most of our marriage.
But that's OK, where she is weak, I am strong. Where I am weak, she is strong. We are a team.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Sadly, my main handicap now would be my children, two boys under 2.5yrs old.. They would slow us down if we had to Bug out.. But, i love the little shits! I'd have to bring em or the wife would get mad lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy (and some of you) have been known to say, "Slippy, you just ain't right in the head". Case in point, I had some trash to burn on Friday night and a lot of it was packaging material that may have included styrofoam in my 55 gallon burn barrel. 

I put on one of Son2's old hockey helmets with a plexiglass face shield, poured in a mixture of gasoline and oil stood back about 30 feet and commenced to tossing flaming chunks of pine lighter wood. It took me about 6 or 7 attempts before I hit the barrel and the resounding sonic boom brought Mrs Slippy out of the house. It shot burning stryrofoam at least 10 -15 feet in the air. I suppose I had made "poor man's napalm" with the styrofoam and it burned very nicely. 

Later, I heard Mrs Slippy on the phone with one of our sons explaining to them yet once again, that Dad Just Aint Right...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't feel bad slip. My wife is always nervous when she sees me walking around with matches, a hammer or a saw in my hand. LOL. Once she pulled up in the drive while my neighbor and me where standing out front with beer in hand and chain saw at the ready, looking up at the trees. She rolled the window down and said she was going back to shop and didn't want to know what we were planning or be around when it went wrong. LOL My wife has no sence of adventure.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It will be survival of the fittest and a lot of natural selection going on the first month of a SHTF scenario. Not what you may want to hear but be realistic about things. Some people just ain't going to make it.

Slip ever see the old movies with the gun powder trail to light a keg for the big explosion. You can do the same with gas for a bonfire.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The first thing that comes to mind is prescriptions and medical attention. It's sad to say but a lot won't make it. 

I have done similar things with gas, usually vapors. On one occasion a propane grill wouldn't stay lit, the grill surface was wrapped really good with tin foil. The gas built up and when it lit the grill surface jumped up a few feet. We lost a few hot dogs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> It will be survival of the fittest and a lot of natural selection going on the first month of a SHTF scenario. Not what you may want to hear but be realistic about things. Some people just ain't going to make it.
> 
> Slip ever see the old movies with the gun powder trail to light a keg for the big explosion. You can do the same with gas for a bonfire.


I agree. Both strong and weak, prepared and unprepared, will die. I have no illusions.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If the SHTF tonight I am screwed. I'm old and have been dealing with shingles. It sucks. I will, for the sake of my fellow preppers on this board be the first to volunteer the one thing I can offer. A good meal. EAT ME!!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I agree. Both strong and weak, prepared and unprepared, will die. I have no illusions.


We worked long and hard, and prayed long and hard, to be able to escape the city and move to a rural area.
The place is all paid for, hopefully we can age gracefully out here.
But, if not, this is as good a place to die as any, and better than most.

I have seen death, and while I am in no hurry, it does not scare me.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> If the SHTF tonight I am screwed. I'm old and have been dealing with shingles. It sucks. I will, for the sake of my fellow preppers on this board be the first to volunteer the one thing I can offer. A good meal. EAT ME!!!!


Sorry to hear about the shingles. Hey preppers! Get your vaccinations now! They won't be available after TEOTWAWKI.

As for the earlier posts, while I think having a handicap is, . . .well a handicap, it doesn't make your death a certainty or at least no more of a certainty than it is now.  Being prepared is probably more important. Luck helps. A good attitude helps. Your family and friends help.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know how to express my feelings about being part of the they that are referred to several times here.

I will come back to this when I am not as tired and Mr grumpy face. Is how my daughter describes the mood I am in.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Omg slip I'm killing myself laughing here lol. I was testing out alcohol stoves inside a pie tin. Inside. On my wife's grandfathers homemade kitchen table. Yup. I've heard that "ain't right in the head" thing a few times myself.....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

When most people think of the handicapped they think of someone with a limp or in a wheelchair but there are many forms. I worked for many years with severely handicapped children that had feeding tubes and couldn't take care of their own hygiene. As sad as it is to think about, as someone stated earlier, they would all die in this situation. This is an unfortunate reality but this whole thread brings up another good point, disease. With all the dead bodies and no where to store them things are going to get pretty nasty pretty fast. I don't want to hijack this thread so I'll stop there. There are, however, many people today that care for these handicap people today and i suppose many of them would for as long as they could once SHTF. Those people will only be able to do so much with what they have but I am sure of one thing; they have already cemented their spot in heaven.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Some handicaps are going to be fatal in the long term...harsh I know but realistic. There are some handicapped individuals that will make a go at it especially as part of a team...JM2C


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The other day when I read the first post I was a little miffed I guess by the "they" use. I was about ready to throw out an offensive response. Then I considered my painting with a general broad brush regarding ****, s queers tranies ******* ***** ****** gooks whops daigos pinkos liberals and Democrats. So I should not take offense to being lumped together as a special needs useless person in post shtf. No worries. I will hold my tongue because I have nothing nice to say. I will roll off in the corner in my wheel chair and wait for the fully capable to spoon feed me.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I am hopelessly inept about electricity, electronics and most things mechanical. One of the most important people in my hypothetical group would be someone with know-how about making things work. He/she can be in a wheelchair or missing all 4 limbs - I don't care. I can grow food, shoot food, cook food, and store food, but I sure can't fix a well pump or rewire a solar panel.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, at nearly 50, I'm not gonna get more able-bodied than I am now. We're building at the BOL with a thought to mobility problems; want the whole place to be as accessible as possible. Since there's Jack I can do about getting old and frail that I'm not already doing, I am making myself as valuable as possible by knowing how to do things. (My real motivation is not based in prepping though. It's based in wanting to feel like I can make a positive difference, whatever shape the world's in during my latter years.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> The other day when I read the first post I was a little miffed I guess by the "they" use. I was about ready to throw out an offensive response. Then I considered my painting with a general broad brush regarding ****, s queers tranies ******* ***** ****** gooks whops daigos pinkos liberals and Democrats. So I should not take offense to being lumped together as a special needs useless person in post shtf. No worries. I will hold my tongue because I have nothing nice to say. I will roll off in the corner in my wheel chair and wait for the fully capable to spoon feed me.


Alterego,
You've mentioned your wheelchair before but your experiences and successes tell me you are one of most able person amongst us.
Slippy


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Handicapped in a mad max world.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

....never mind


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I can get around right now, I believe it is only a matter of time before I would fit into this class. Hopefully I will survive until things settle down. While I can't do all the work, my knowledge of medicine hopefully will make me of some value to a community. My other skills will be able to be passed on as a teacher.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> ....never mind


Budget. Please don't feel as though you offended me in any sense. I was laughing when I made the post above. You see I can not be offended so some times my level of cynical humor is way overboard for most persons. I love ya.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Having a Granddaughter in a wheel chair, we have spent a lot of time war gaming that subject. End result we will work around it and she will be fine. We will not be judge by how we treat those that can help us we will be judge by how we treat those that may not be able to provide for themselves.
No sense surviving if we lose our soul.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Disabilities are all not the same as I tried to explain a while back.but,some people here would not listen.....good post....bye.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I plan on bugging in. Handicapped people are welcome. Everyone has a use, and is helpful in different ways. 

Tell a fish enough times that he can't climb a tree and that he is useless, he will start to believe it (the saying goes something like that)


----------

